# HB's "Forever a Bride" 2012



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

This year's haunt came together at the last minute and turned out to be a blast. I had no clue what I was going to do until I saw some bridal gowns at the thrift store.

So, here I am, a ghostly bride haunting her honeymoon bedroom. A victim of her jealous groom.

I had such fun asking all the ladies to be my bridesmaid...'forever'. I asked a few men to be my groom but I had no takers.

Click this here link to my photobucket page.
Forever a Bride 2012


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look fabulously creepy, dahling:jol:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG Carolyn you look horrible!! In a good way! But it makes me need to go have coffee with you today to make sure you are your gorgeous self again!! LOL

Love the theme, I bet you were creeping the heck out of kids, then having to chase them down the street to give them candy. Excellent year!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love this idea! I've never seen anything like it before. You looked properly creepy, I'm really surprise you didn't snag a groom that night. The dress was beautiful, even with the blood.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

2 thumbs up!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was sooo much fun to look at! Great idea!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Carolyn, you were so "in character", the video was just great. The creepy music, your desperate and deranged muttering, you could win an Oscar! Very convincing and creative, you should act on stage.  I love the set scene, I can't believe it was all so last minute. Very creative and creepy!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL I'm glad I didn't go knocking on your door that night - that would have creeped me out for sure!!!!! Great job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh wow ... Thanks so much for the positive feedback. I wish I had thought to shoot a photo of me next to the bed.

People's reactions were great fun to experience. I would follow them down the driveway or go to the vehicles and talk about being a bride forever. Kids were asking me wear my husband was . I had a book light clipped into my flowers to uplight my face, which looked really creepy. The batteries didn't last since it was a year old but it was good while it lasted. 

I wish I had a fake knife for the few who agreed to be my bridesmaid. I could have pulled it out and said, "thank you".
Thanks again for the great comments.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Creeeeeeeeepy!


----------

